# TRIPLE XXX?



## bamascavenger (Nov 26, 2007)

Anyone know who bottled this one and when?


----------



## bamascavenger (Nov 26, 2007)

rear of bottle


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 26, 2007)

Bottled by Triple XXX themselves. This brand started out as a burger joint in Waco,Tx. 30s-40s


----------



## bamascavenger (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you for your response. They actually made the bottles too or just had their brand on them? How collectible are these nowadays?
 I noticed it did not say bottled by....bottling company...etc...
 Happy Holidays to you and yours!


----------



## bamascavenger (Nov 29, 2007)

Did they go out of business? was it a mom and pops? Value?
 Thanks, T


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 29, 2007)

Not really sure,I think it was fairly large bottling outfit wether they had their on plants I don't know. A little bit bigger than a M&P. I think the went under in the 50's not sure on that. Thier advertising brings pretty good bottles not to good. This bottle 5-10


----------



## TX Big Chief (Dec 2, 2007)

The Triple XXX company actually started In Galveston Texas. Most bottles I have seen have no mention of individual bottlers,but I have one that says Bottled by Byrne Bottling Co. Waco,Tx. When I was a kid a Triple XXX and a package of
 cheese crackers would cure all the ills of the world.The link is the history of Triple XXX.

History of Triple XXX Root Beer


----------



## TX Big Chief (Dec 2, 2007)

Here are some of my Triple XXX bottles.Actually this is an experiment in posting pictures.Hope it works.


----------



## TX Big Chief (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is the back of the Triple XXX bottle from Waco,Texas showing the 
 bottling company.It is the only one I have that shows the bottler.


----------



## TX Big Chief (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is the front of the Waco Triple XXX bottle.


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 2, 2007)

good reply..big chief,you are,the new king,foe tx sodas thanks!


----------



## bamascavenger (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice collection! Where did u say you lived??? HaHa!


----------

